# Bedding smells musty



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

I use peat moss for bedding cause it is the only thing I can get right now till the garden centers open when the weather gets better. the peat moss smells musty and I'm wondering if it is gonna hurt him it smelled musty when i got it so I don't know if that is how peat moss smells


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

I never used peat moss but cycle it around and move it all around and make sure there's nothing sitting under it like water or urine and such because I remember someone I knew using that said that he had water and what seemed to smell like urine all under it as if it didn't get soaked up by the bedding but I would cycle it around and move it around and see if anything changes and if not I would just swap it out with some new bedding and clean out the tank really good...maybe it just needs to get cleaned up a bit...it happens :roll:


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just put it in today the entire bag smells like it the person at home hardware said it was normal cause it is stored outside


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Really!? That's odd...maybe the bag being stored outside wasn't a good idea...if you have a petland around you or petco I suggest you try out a bedding procuct called Eco earth it's great and holds humidity aswell and as long as you make sure it doesn't dry up you'll be good to go...


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

is eco earth costly cause my tegu cage is 4 foot by 2 foot and when he out grows it. it is gunna be 8 foot by 4 foot so i don't want something that is gunna cost alot


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

over here i pay $4 for a big brick and you just open it and sit it in hot water and it'll break up and you grab some and squeeze out the access water and put it in a bucket until all of it is done and then put it in the enclosure...that's what i do i break it up in a bucket with hot hot water i just fill up the bucket about half way or just put the brick in and fill it up until the water is just about a couple inches about the brick and let it sit there and it soaks up the water and breaks up and then i just squeeze the water out and i put it in my tank and its great and i have a 40 breeder and 2 bricks which was $8 filled it up just fine with some extra so he can burrow


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

so it is probably $8 over here for a brick


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

at the herp shows they're like $2 a piece but check them anyway or just use some top soil for now until something else comes along....


----------

